# WTB KOM Tough or Scraper 27.5 rims anyone?



## bikeeverywhereny (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi everyone. In the middle of trying to build up a new wheelset. Wondering if anyone has these rims. Was checking out the trusted Scraper rim that people seem to like. However, the KOM toughs also seem to be a good fit and price wise. Wondering if anyone has these wheels and if so what are your experiences.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Scraper's were OK. Needed to be updated.

Thus, Scraper's are being phased out in favor of the new KOM Tough and Light.

I'd choose the KOM's.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

I've bent a KOM TOUGH in less then a month in a mild crash. Also feels very flexy. I can't recommend them.


----------



## bikeeverywhereny (Oct 14, 2014)

mikesee said:


> Scraper's were OK. Needed to be updated.
> 
> Thus, Scraper's are being phased out in favor of the new KOM Tough and Light.
> 
> I'd choose the KOM's.


Ended up going with the KOM Toughs. Thanks.


----------



## bikeeverywhereny (Oct 14, 2014)

big_papa_nuts said:


> I've bent a KOM TOUGH in less then a month in a mild crash. Also feels very flexy. I can't recommend them.


How mild was that crash? What was your setup for them to bend? Any pics?


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Stuffed my front wheel into a rock going up a short climb. I endoed and the bike fell over. Front wheel was fine (older KMO i29), rear rim can not be brought back to true. It was on a Banshee Phantom with a 120mm fork, riding in Sedona, laced to 350 hub with DT Comp spokes. The KOM-T replaced a Arch EX that's was 6 years old, that was only replaced due to fatigue cracks at a couple nipples, that only needed truing a handful of times. 

Pretty upset with this experience, especially since I wanted a Frequency that seems to have been phased out anyways. 

Also, the rim strip that comes with the KOMs is a POS. I was unable to get it setup tubeless with it installed, and wasted a half roll of tape trying. After removing it I was able to set the rim up tubeless with a single layer of tape in the first attempt.


----------

